# Drs. Foster & Smith sale until Monday



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I noticed that Drs F&S have free shipping on orders $49 and up until Monday with lots of stuff on sale. Good time to order those things you can never find locally.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If this sale is also valid for shipping their frozen foods then this is something to take advantage of.

The frozen foods are shipped overnight with a $25 charge.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ah yes. If someone is going to be ordering anything from DrsFosterSmith please let me know. I need 2 Koralia pumps and we can easily exceed the $49 charge needed to get free shipping.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I saw hydor k1 at pet supplies plus for around 25 dollars they only had a few at the plano one, the dallas one and the richardson one might have some too.... I could use a few things but won't have my check till the first of the month.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll check it out on Monday!

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool plano one is legacy and coit south west corner.
the richardson one is beltline and coit. south west corner.
I haven't been to the dallas one nice clean place with good prices.
got my power filters there for 8.99 the aqueon's 10-20's 8.99


----------



## J.B. (Sep 4, 2010)

Big Al's has Koralia Hydor powerheads for 50% off right now.


----------

